# Video in JAVA abspielen,...



## pl4gu33 (7. Aug 2011)

hi,...

also ich hab jetzt schon bei Google geschaut und hier die SuFu benutzt aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.... gibt es eine Möglichkeit in JAVA Videos abzuspielen ohne Hilfsmittel wie z.b. QuickTime Player oder sonst was ,... ich hab mal gehört, dass JAVA 7 eine eigene Komponente dafür haben soll aber nicht viel dazu gefunden,... wäre über Links/Antworten etc. sehr froh danke schön


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Aug 2011)

schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/81787-jmf-video-abspielen.html


----------



## Kr0e (8. Aug 2011)

JMF ist Murks - ebenso wie FMJ, und Java7 is gescheitert bei vielen Vorhaben... GStreamer-Java oder VLCj sind die einzigen Möglichkeiten, Videos wirklich ohne Probleme und vorallem jeden Formats wiederzugeben...  Wenn du hart drauf bsit, kannst dir auch nen eigenen VideoPlayer mit Xuggler schreiben, ist aber schon nicht mehr trivial...

Oder du nutzt JNI/JNA und machst alles selbst. Das ist auch nicht allzu schwer , dauert allerdings ^^ Hatte das mal mit FFMPEG gemacht, war weit entfernt von einem verlgeichbaren Projekt wie die oben genannten... Aber im Prinzip muss man lediglich die nativen C-Libs von Java aus aufrufen.

In Java gibt es keine 3-Zeiler Lösung leider =( Wenn ud nur auf Windows entwickelst, nimm auf ejden Fall C# und nutz DirectShow. Java + Media ist eben so kompliziert, weil es unabhängig sein soll und Media ist zu 100% nativ... Also passt das nciht wirklich^^

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## pl4gu33 (19. Aug 2011)

okay danke für die Antworten, dann weiss ich bescheid, in welche Richtung es geht


----------

